# VIC - Port Phillip Bay fishing & the sailing test



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

The main reason to get out on the water thismorning was to give the new diy sail that was now attached to the front of the kayak.
From this thread here on how I did it... CLICKY

I arrived to a empty carpark at mt martha beach on the east side of Port Phillip Bay just before 6am. It was still dark, as I unloaded the kayak and got all the gear ready.
Another guy in a kayak arrived as well, I asked if he was a forum member, but he said no.
It took a little longer for me to get on the water, as I was making sure the sail was all fitted in the right spots!
The other guy paddled off first, with no flag, and a half working headlamp :roll: 
I then flicked the switch on my kayak to turn the lights on and lit up half the beach! :lol:

There was NO wind at all, so I figured I would fish for a few hours.
I didnt have any bait with me, so a squid hunt was in order.
A paddle along the weed beds towards morning, I soon had 4 squid on board.
I dragged a plastic around as well while I was on the move, nothing much was interested in it.
I soon moved out to the mussel farm to drown some squid baits for snapper.
But all that was interested were little flatties, so they went back in the drink to grow bigger.
The phone came to life as a message came through, it was the good wife, who was now on the beach to take some photos of me with the sail!
I havent had a camera for a while, so she was good enough to come down and get some happy snaps.
The 3km paddle back to the launch spot was into a light headwind, which was still no good for the sail, as it was blowing the wrong way!
When I got back to shore, I decided to give the sail a go.
Took a bit of tinkering to the mount and bungee cords, but eventually I got it to work!!
Even with a very offshore light breeze, I was about a km offshore with only a couple of paddles to get it started! It was great fun, and will be nice and relaxing next time when im fishing and have the wind behind my back.
Cant wait till next weekend now! Although I might be able to sneak out one night after work this week ;-)

So the verdict of the diy sail.... bloody great!! 8)

How to get a great day with no wind....
Put a sail on your kayak :roll: :lol: 









Coming back into shore to meet the good wife, Shann.
(She makes great sails! At a discount forum price too!  :lol: )









A happy kayaker!









A couple of squid for dinner
There was a 4th... but he ended up as bait for the morning  









Hurry up wind!! I want to use this sail!!!









Tinkering with sail bits...









Success!!!
And awaaaaaaaaaaay we go!! Whoo hoooo! 









Still going!









Stillll going!









:-D


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The sail looks great full of air Phil.

How do you think the masts will go in a blow?


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

With a bit more wind out there next time hopefully I will be able to learn a bit more about it! 8)


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

TIme will tell I suppose!!
But they are meant to go alright.
Although with the bungee cords on them, if the wind blows too hard, the sail will collapse.
Better than tipping me out I suppose! ;-)


----------

